# June 2013 Prep Journal and To-Do List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

June already? Time for a new thread. What are you doing to improve your preps this month, this week, today? Share it all with us! We learn from each other, cheer one another on, and commiserate when things don't always go quite as planned, lol! Post your to-do lists if you'd like, and tell us your news. Most of all, have fun!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I usually make lists miles too long to possibly achieve, but this month I'm going to try to keep it simple. I need to focus on the garden and my pantry all month. Anything else I accomplish will be a wonderful bonus!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We've been struggling with dental and other medical bills every month so far this year. Things are beginning to look up so I'm again thinking preps. Goal to purchase this month is 50# of wheat and pair of shoes. Car insurance is due in June so no preps then. Hopefully the garden will provide a lot of food to can, freeze, dehydrate and store and God will give me the strength to care for the garden and process the harvest. I bought a new box of quart jars last month and hope to purchase another this month. I have plenty of pints. Used jars seem to have vanished from garage sales and thrift shops.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Pleasantly cool 60 here this am. Things dryng out a bit after the 4" downpour we got Friday nite. Tornado watches/warnings constant but none thru here. All this rain has our fields so high that I can barely see the cows. Didn't realize but calf due in just three months--about the time her steer companion goes to freezer camp. Want to get him done before deer season as that is big business here and all they do is deer processing then.

Pa came in to tell me it looks like crows feasted on our3-30' rows of corn which was just up. Bah. And racoon tracks by the barn. Always something here in the boondocks. Everything else looks good so guess I'll just replant and cover with straw this time so it can get up far enough to foil the birds and beasties.

Got my order from Honeyville. Trying their milk...smells funny to me. Instant potatoes, quick cook black beans, more oat groats. Super fast delivery though with their new shipping points. Think I still prefer products I get at EE.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all.

Just continuing to reno some of the indoors.....garden trying to go... but, the winds have flattened it....several times.

Thinking about installing a safe-panic-room -storm shelter. There are a bit of FEMA funds available to pay for up tp 1/2. 

Just basically checking in.....Off to Ace to buy paint!!

Every one take good care...and watch out for those greusome storms that keep popping up.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Man this year is going by fast!

Anyway here's my list ....



Build 4 Rabbit Nesting Boxes (they're hopefully due in 9 days so gotta "GIT ER DUN!"
Clean out the girls coop.
Butcher the Roosters (still not done yet)
Butcher the 3 extra bucks! (still not done yet)
Sew a "food plot" (or 2 or 3 or ....) for the chickens & rabbits
Box in the picnic pavilion floor and get the dirt leveled.
Pry up some more flat stone's for the picnic pavilion floor.
Plant the corn, green beans, watermelon and other seeds.
Oh ... till up an area to plant the above seeds?!?! (outta garden space! omg! )
I think that's enough for now lol. 

We've been busy bee's around here (especially DH ... nothing can keep him down for long!) except the last couple days when it was pouring rain.

We'll probably be planting out the fruit trees in the next couple of days too. Since DH finished clearing the area that we wanted to put them in a few days ago. Oh, and discovered 2 grape vines in different locations on the property. One looks like it got whacked without us realizing what it was (dormant most likely) but it's coming back looking good. The other one is down by the creek on the back part of our property. It just might have some fruit this year, I'll have to keep an eye on it.

I got the trellis up for the tomato plants in my SFG area. A few of my plants already have maters on them, as well as my jalapeno plants. I'm totally jazzed that we will actually get some produce from the garden this year.

Anyway, break time is over! Time to get back to work!

Oh yeah, and DH goes to the cardiologist on the 21st to see if he can drive a truck again. Please keep him in your thoughts!


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I just got back from the grocery store. Wow, so my first on the list note....dig up more space, we are going to need more garden! Or we will not be eating this fall I am so flustered by the prices I could not think to shop (hate it when that happens) 

Number 2 is to get some more chickens or snap up the free roosters on craigslist.(for freezer camp). 

Then it's clean the coop and build a new one for said roos. And find someone to barter with for other stuff.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Pamda....the prices around here are crazy. Can't buy even chicken for less that $3/lb. Freezer getting way down. Glad I canned alot of burger/stew meat when we got our steer done last year. I hate grocery shopping so much I send Pa with a list....he is on his way to Aldi right now! Even though it is an eighty mile roundtrip it still saves us alot to go there. Mainly buy veggies,cheese,butter and canned goods. He wouldn't know a bargin if it bit him but excellent at getting just what I need. He actually enjoys getting out and shopping. I'm happy to stay home....have alot to still do in ghouse and it is cloudy today so won't melt while I'm working in there.

Replanted the 3 corn row the crows ate and got the last of the tomatoes planted. All that is left are peppers and squash. First corn is knee high and not quite the 4th of July. Another month and time to get the fall crops started....is it just me or has this year flown by?? 

Can't keep ahead of the grass cutting. Went thru the garden and weeded everything that wasn't mulched...all this rain put a light green haze over everything. Weeds. Bah. Pa said he will till lightly this pm. Noted cedar apple rust on several trees so need to attend to that. Looks like a good year for fruit. A new strawberry farm opened nearby so hope to get some picking in but all this rain sure didn't help them. Every berry I found in my patch was mushy although the chickens didn't mind!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Over the past few days I've spent some time outside. I cleaned up the "Devil's Corner" in my landscaping. It's a section that have become over run with Lilly of the Valley, some flower (I forget what it's called), nasty pricker weeds, and a host of other unpleasant things all of which have heavy roots and send out runners. Took about 2 hours but I have it sorted out.....raspberries can now expand into some of that space. Need to pick up a few annuls to brighten up that corner - since it is the front of our house :huh: Yeah...been displaying that nasty overgrowth of weeds to the world for the 3 years we've been back (they took over the 3 years we were gone). I think the neighborhood house values went up when I finished, lol.

Yesterday started the new school year for us. A friend loaned me some Life of Fred books (math). It comes at math from a totally different direction....my girl is enjoying it! Take about 20 min to do a chapter right now. 32 chapters per book. Might get through 2 or 3 books this school year.....which we put her in pre-Algebra for 6th grade :nanner:. The pre-algebra books cover Biology and Economics along the way - not at a high school level....but close! The more exposure to topics that better/easier for mastery later. Going to get the Advance Algebra and Geometry books for my boy for the coming year. He's already read the first chapter of Advanced Algebra (borrowed from my friend)....he's hooked! 

I need to get this school year flowing, maybe then Ill start sleeping. I've been waking up every day about 2:30 am thinking about school. The stress of starting High School with the boy is getting to me. I'm sure I'll settle down in a bit, hopefully sooner then later.

Garden is going nuts these past few days. I had a lot of damage from frost over the Memorial Day Weekend so I was a bit worried....I think all my tomatoes have doubled in size since then! I'm still fighting some insects feeding frenzy...but I think we will get enough from the garden.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, all! I've spent the last couple days organizing and cleaning my house, particularly the pantry. I've put in 2 long days getting it done, but I'm finally pretty happy with how it looks. I took pics, so if I can get them off my camera and on my computer, I might even be able to show off my clean, organized room.  I'm not sure I even need to build any more shelves in there yet. Maybe some under the window so I can get rid of the shelves I have there now. It's actually a desk from an old bunk bed set that I picked up at the transfer station last year. It kind of works there, but it's not ideal. In the process of organizing the pantry, I located 2 more coolers, sorted much plasticware, organized my small stash of ammo and gun cleaning supplies, and cleaned out most of the kitchen cupboards. I also organized meds, H&B items, and first aid supplies. I moved a lot of staples into better storage containers - oatmeal, salt, sugar, etc. 

Of course, there's always a trade-off. I moved the dresser out of the pantry and it is now sitting in my living room, waiting for my dd to come get it and the 2nd easy chair. All the drawers are out of it, sitting on the floor, along with some of the clothes that were in the pantry closet - I need to move them into another closet, but I'm not sure which one yet! Between that, the leftover lumber from building the shelves, a 4 drawer file cabinet that needs taken to the locksmith, the air compressor and framing nailer, and assorted odds and ends that still need a home, and I'm back in CHAOS (Can't Have Anybody Over Syndrome, a la' Flylady)! 

On the garden side of things, I pulled out a peach tree that didn't make it and planted a plum tree in its place in the chicken pen. I did some pruning on the other 4 trees in the pen and staked the ones that insist on leaning to one side or the other. I should have pruned over the winter, but better late than never. Seems weird not to be throwing the trimmings to the goats. The chickens and horse aren't interested! Did a little weeding, and if my legs and feet stop throbbing before dark, I want to get outside and cut up the rest of the woodpile behind the barn so I can get my wheelbarrow in to load up the compost my pig made for me. I'd like to get a couple more beds worked up and planted tomorrow. 

I am debating whether to take off another night on Thursday so I can keep working around the place here. I've taken off the last 4 work nights on my schedule, so my check is gonna be puny, even if I work Thursday night. 2 days pay instead of 6. I could never have done this when I was still making giant mortgage payments, but I still need to look at keeping ahead financially. I want to save for a shop/garage, and I'd like to start working on my bachelor's in nursing once that is done, plus increasing my emergency savings. Homeowner's insurance is due this month, too, so I think I'd better go to work! It's just hard to switch gears when I'm actually getting something done at home. <sigh>

Well, my laundry is ready for the dryer so I'd better get busy...I did lots of loads in the wringer washer yesterday, but with scrubbing walls, floors and every other possible surface in the kitchen, pantry and guest bath, I had enough to wash a couple small loads today. There's also more dishes to do and I need to finish scrubbing out the barn fridge. I have the worst of it done, but it needs a final cleaning before the pig comes home. I have 163# of pork to be picked up in a couple more days. 

I had my dd help me load up a deadfall tree that I'd cut into rounds when they were here to get the computer desk...needed to hand them over a fence and it was much easier to have a work partner for it. Today I split and stacked them - I'm out of room in the woodsheds. It's time to build more of them out of pallets and scrap wood.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Made it back outside and cut up most of the woodpile. Ran out of daylight before I could finish, but I'm very close to done with it and I can get a wheelbarrow in there now. Also dug a little longer in the garden, chopping through tough sod. I think I need to sharpen my shovel! I'm hurting all over tonight. Pass the Ben-Gay, please.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Having an aromatherapy morning, lol. Sometimes when life gets too busy we need to stop and smell the flowers.......but in all reality, who has time for that!?!? While running through spelling with my kids I kept eying the peony's outside....I could almost smell them. So I shocked my kids, stepped outside in the middle of the lesson and picked a peony. I came in drinking in it's sweet smell, then promptly stuck it in the face of each kid. My son, who is suffering from allergies this week, was thrilled he could actually smell it. I need to keep moving, so I now have said peony stuck in the button hole of my quilted shirt (it's chilly in the house still) so I can smell the flower as I run around getting xy and z done.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Can't believe we had the furnace turned on last night. June???? I put away my winter clothes two weeks ago so had to dig out some long sleeve shirts and sweatshirts. Brrrr. 

Tomorrow we are going shopping with a long list of replacement items for preps we've used. We're planning to hit the thrift shops and Salvation Army store as well. Dh says we must go to Menards so maybe I'll pick up another box of quart jars. I'm checking the paper in the a.m. to see if there are any garage sales listed that are worth checking out while we're in town. Still need to find a 22 handgun and dh says we need more 22 long ammo. I keep telling him no money for a gun at present with all the dental bills so far this year plus car insurance due this month.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi everyone! Just popping in to tell you that I am still alive here in the desert. No real prepping is being done right now, my marrige is going through some stuff, and that needs to be my priority. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Between dealing with all the crisis our children and grandchildren are having, and getting the new furnaces in, I haven't done much actual prepping this past month. Did manage to get our mortgage rate adjusted, which helps a lot. We'll continue to pay a couple hundred extra each month to do what MGM did, pay it off early. Didn't have to do a lot of improvements in order to have a good appraisal, either! Woohoo. Dropped our rate by 3%. 

Going to finish cleaning out my freebie buckets and get the basement more organized and cleaned out, take more to Goodwill and finally be able to use that space. Our son had a ton of food he won't use, a lot that he tossed out before I begged him to let me have it for preps, so will get that home and put away. 

Going to talk to dh about getting some of the gas and diesel stabilizer. We don't seem able to save fuel and not use it, but if we get to that point, we'll be ahead of the game!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Jen, I love, love, love your aromatherapy!!! I noticed I have a lot of flowers trying to bloom among the weeds in my flowerbeds. I think it's time for a little aromatherapy of my own today, weeding amongst the herbs and flowers. 

Ann, hope you found some goodies today. I'm hoping to hit a few garage sales tomorrow morning after I get off work. I've only gone to a few so far this year, and I'm feeling the need to "hunt and gather", lol.

Sonja, ((hugs)). Hope all works out for you. 

Jan, congrats on the re-fi...3% less is HUGE! Keep paying like you still had the old rate, plus throw some extra at it each month and before you know it, you'll own your place free and clear. I haven't really experienced my debt free status yet, as last month was property taxes and this month is homeowner's insurance, but NEXT month...ahhh. 

I highly recommend Pri-D. When I bought mine, I got both the Pri-D and Pri-G, but if I was to do it again, I'd just get the Pri-D. Same price and the only difference is the algaecide in the D formulation, so it can be used for both gas and diesel, whereas the G isn't for use with diesel. It's more expensive to buy than Stabil, initially, but you use a very small amount compared to Stabil, so it works out to be more economical, plus it will turn bad gas good again, which Stabil doesn't do. If my picky chainsaw runs well on Pri-G/D treated fuel, I know it's good. 

Every time I walk into my pantry, I feel so happy! I'm in the process of thoroughly Spring cleaning my house, room by room, and even with more items finding a home in the pantry, it still doesn't feel cluttered. I even have a couple empty shelves!

Today's to-do list:

Build a couple shelves in the utility room over the washer and dryer.
Finish cutting and stacking the last bit of the woodpile behind the barn (I spent yesterday doing housework and organizing inside and didn't get to this)
Weed part of my flower and herb beds.
Finish digging and framing one 3.5x12 raised bed in main garden, top with compost and till.
Scrub out all the buckets I collected from around my property yesterday.
Make my shopping list for tomorrow morning and get ready for work tonight.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Hit a couple of yard sales over the past few days. Picked up two rain suits for $2 each and a cool knife that I've posted pics on the CF board for help identifying exactly what it's for, lol. 
It's rained here for the past few days so haven't gotten much done in the weeding department.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Still working on the interior, mostly......but, the garden is starting to produce.....picking cukes, tomato's and a squash here and there.

Emptied out an area uner the stairway this morn.......filled it full of canned goods that were still sitting on the kitchen counter .

Floors and painters coming in the next few weeks.....So, in the mean time, I am packing up some collectables, etc and cleaning from top to bottom.

Triple digits forecast next week ....I am not ready for those 100F plus temps.....AND... the electricity bill they cause.

Well, back to the salt mine for me. 
Have a great day!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Not too much goes on around here this time of year- too freaking hot (108 yesterday). Don't know why my few garden plants - squashes and tomatoes and peppers are still alive?

Got two more of my fruit trees planted into larger pots 12 gal vs 5 gal. So hopefully they will be happy there for a while. Actually threw my back out lifting and moving them under the shade cloth after I watered them LOL.

Got the masa bottled up and now have found some corn mean which is hopefully going into soda bottles today (would like more though).

Slowly, ever so slowly my cracked ribs have been healing and I am going back to priming, scraping and painting the trim on this house. And that is it!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Supposed to be in 90's my the end of the week so got everything out of the greenhouse and planted. Now to find a cheap place for shade cloth so I'll be able to start fall vegetable plants. We like turnips, parsnips, rutabagas, beets, broccoli, cabbage and hopefully, brussels spouts.$4.29 a lb. fresh at local store!!!! Frozen just plain nasty. Carrots and beets doing great in garden. Got them planted in a sweet spot of weather. Corn up again past the first being pulled up by the crows. Bah. Picked first cherry tomato. Early Girl's just about ready. Need to go over to the Mennonite butcher shop we use and get some of their delicious bacon.

Trying to get ahead drying oregano and basil. Cilantro needs cut. Son here Monday so he'll take a lot of it home hopefully. Not crazy about it. Lemon balm taking over the orchard. Smells good though! Don't ever plant it unless in a pot...worse than mint.

Gave away 10 hens and the ornery rooster to a young couple we know who wanted chickens. New pullets about ready to go in hen house so there is another project. Clean the chicken house. Want to get nests off the floor where DH put them. Won't put them in until they are about to start laying so they don't learn to use them for sleeping(and pooping). Don't miss that nasty rooster one speck. The eggs we hatched appear to all be roosters...another strike against him! So another job to do. Usually get our chicken thru our Mennonite friends who raise pastured poultry.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Woke this morning to a squall line of Thunderstorms...YAY!!! We have been receiving blessed rain for most of an hour! We are on water restriction here...so, every drop of rain is desperately needed. Plus, several of my catchment tanks are already empty:grit:. Today was my day to legally water....Now,I don't have to!:teehee:WHOOOOOT!

Cut, Basil, sage and Dill to dry......House smalls great! Received some autoships from Amazon.....it's all out away.

I have been head down scrubbing the baseboard and mouldings, trying to get things ready for the painters. 
Dh & I are going to take the carpet out. I am going to use it in the raised garded beds for filler.....it will also help hold in moisture.. 

Picked up 4 pickle buckets behind a Burger joint, to add to my stash. I have 50lbs of AP flour, that needs to be siffted and stored. 

Planted a few flowers on the porch area and back patio.

So, Just another day in Paradise!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Went to a few more sales this weekend and picked up another electric meat grinder. It's not as nice as our Waring but will make a good back up. Also found an old forge case xx boning knife for $.50 so that was good. We were needing some more good knives and this one will be good.

Calling for more rain today. I really need to get out and weed!


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

Good rain here lately, all the buckets are full and so are the rain barrels wish I had more buckets.

Lots of time on the road for the job so not getting much done here, wife was in cleaning mode taking apart each room and cleaning out the clutter, but got put on hold when the baby got strep and now he goes to the eye doctor on Tuesday for his ultrasound. 

Need to finish getting pasture ready for beef calves hopefully coming in next week. Set up the water tank, build a feed bunk, and finish a few small fencing projects.

Hope to get a wood shed built from scrap lumber too, not sure where may have to be back in the tree grove in an open area, which is not real handy for access if the snow gets deep in the winter, but about the only place that is going to work and be out of the way at our place as there are advantages and disadvantages to living on a hill side.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Rain, rain, rain here. The garden is in and mostly looking good. However, the temps are staying so cool tomatoes, peppers and sweet potatoes are not happy (me either!). The potatoes, cabbage, beans, peas, lettuce and radishes are loving the cool/wet. Unfortunately so are the weeds and it has been too wet to weed for the whole season. Glad to be out of the drought but a happy medium would be appreciated.

I'm so ready for warm/hot weather. I'm tired of sweatshirts and jackets and still not being warm. Mid to lower 60's just don't work for me in June. Our furnace actually kicked on one night and its set at 63Âº.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Ok, Ann. You want hot, you got it. I'm sending you some of this awful heat and would appreciate a little rain in return! Wouldn't it be nice if we all got what we needed? Hah. Put my tomatoes out in wall o waters today, just for shade not for frost. I never harden off my plants, just put them in wall o waters and it works fine. I've had these little cuttings rooting in the window for a few months. Took them off two plants that were cuttings from last year's tomato plants, so no cost. Hope they do better outside than in the pots, tho.
The Wall o waters were brand new in the packages, free to me from our son when we cleaned out his garage. Sure are heavier and nicer than what they sell now.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We have yellow kitty litter buckets that we take off the top and cutout the bottom to put over plantings to protect them from the sun and wind for the first couple of weeks. Also, we can easily snap the lids back on should frost threaten. I also use gallon milk cartons over smaller plants like peppers and sweet potatoes. Then we have these wooden frames with netting on them over the cabbage to keep the moths off. Makes my garden look like a garbage dump for a few weeks. 

The weather forecast for this week sounds as if we are going to get warmer weather but more rain plus potential for damaging winds/storms. I wish it would settle down. Ordinarily June is one of our nicer months -- gentle rains, less wind and lots of sunshine. Definitely missing this year.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Screaming hot weather moving this way from the west. Happily, we got a good inch of rain yesterday so hoping we won't have to get irrigation set up this week. Everything well mulched. Second planting coming up....covered with straw until up high enough so that the crows wouldn't take this planting. First beans blossoming. Crazy I know but I look forward to the first beans more than even tomatoes! I love fresh beans. Time to get the pole beans planted now. And more beets. Had them for supper this weekend and they were super sweet.

Did some heavy chicken house cleaning yesterday in anticipation of the 90 degree weather....sure didn't wanna be sweating in that. Got the 14 new hens installed plus the Americaunas we hatched. Suspect two are rooosters so will keep an eye out.

Son turns 30 today. How can that be? How did I get to be 65?

Ordered shade cloth for the greenhouse so will be able to start fall plants in there. Darn cats won't stay out of trays of dirt. 7 kittens now with no prospects for new homes. Don't know what to do with that problem either. Their wild mamas are super mousers but there is no chance they could be caught and neutered. Maybe I should do a Sheldon and give them away with $20 for taking????

Tried the Honeyville instant taters 3x now and still not pleased. Instant milk is tasty but so expensive now you might as well buy the real stuff. Have three cases in storage but wanted to try this brand. Half as much in the can. Amazon up almost $8 on the box I used to buy. Will try the bulk brand they sell at our local Mennonite store.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Okay, had a thought today. I had bought a bunch of new in the package, but old film for cameras. In a SHTF scenario, wonder how useful these would be to take pics of what was going on at the time to hopefully get developed later on or even by the grands or great-grands. I bought 25 rolls for $1 and can always pick up a film camera for $.50 and I was asking dh what he thought about it. He figured somebody would learn how to develop pictures locally and it might be something cool to have around. Any thoughts? If it's not any good, I'm out a buck so no biggie. Will probably try out a roll just to see if it works.

Not too much acquired since last post. Will be visiting my favorite discount grocery tomorrow so hope to pick up some stuff then.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

99F yesterday 99F :yuck:today


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

HEY! Where is everybody????? No posts yesterday,other than mine...in the weeehours????

WHAT'S UP????


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Ummmmmmm...too wet to play in the garden. Hoping to hit a couple of yard sales this weekend. Been watching a lot of youtube videos and being envious of the things some folks find for prepping. Especially L2Survive's channel. 

Had to search to find my onions today for supper in the weeds so I've got to get out there soon!


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> HEY! Where is everybody????? No posts yesterday,other than mine...in the weeehours????
> 
> WHAT'S UP????


 I was just wondering that myself. I didn't get much done today. Yesterday I dug huge holes for some huge tomatoes that were dying. Got them, the eggplants and peppers planted. I had to re-dig a bed for some plants and kill mucho weeds. The we worked on the rabbits new condo. In the process I have discovered I am using mostly my right side. And I have the pulled muscle in my back at the ribs to prove it. So I took it slow today. Tomorrow I am going back at it. Lots to do.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Pa and son up early to replace a gate that Pa--oops...dropped a tree on! Didn't want to be the "I told you so" wife but I did tell him not to cut those trees so close to the fence without help. $130 lesson. Claims he can salvage it for a far pasture that just has Missouri gate at present. The truth is it will probably end up on junk pile.....

They had great tasty strawberries at the grocery yesterday so bought 10 pounds and made jam. It turned out perfectly with the bulk pectin I got at the Mennonite store. No more $2/box Sure-Jelll for me. 12 pints and believe I will buy more. We are buddies with the produce manager and he tells us when the deals are coming. New berry farm opened here but the recent downpours really put a damper on their fledging business. ...a great Pyrenees killed our berry patch. Bad dog. She loves to lay on newly worked/planted ground. Have two boxes in the works and will put covers over as proven that Remay can increase your strawberry crops 45%. Study at U of MO where they grow berries in high tunnels. The year we did this I got enough to freeze for the entire winter which had never happened before.

Got the corn, beans, well, everything sidedressed with super-duper rotted into dirt chicken manure. Big job. Second corn up 8" so guess we foiled those darn crows. Had to cover second planting of beans from the crows, too....Pa saw them pulling out the baby sprouts. Never bothered the gardens before. Lots of tomatoes and beans blossoming. More beets for supper. As soon as my greenhouse shadecloth comes will be able to start fall plantings. Just gets too hot here in spring to do much in the way of cole crops. Saw my first stink bug. Had a plague of 'em last year to deal with. 

Not much else. Son bought the motorcycle of his dreams so one more worry for me! He is a good driver but drivers just don't look out for bikers.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> HEY! Where is everybody????? No posts yesterday,other than mine...in the weeehours????
> 
> WHAT'S UP????


Having trouble putting words together (I can think it but not type it)....I've become a reader vs. a poster, lol. Once the writers block breaks free I'll be back. (You DON'T want to know how long it took to just write that!)


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The constant rain has kept me out of the garden. Yesterday I went out to move grass clippings to mulch around the tomatoes and the mosquitoes (helicopter sized) about ate me alive. I went back inside for a long sleeved shirt and a hat with mosquito netting then mulching was completed with no bites. Mosquito bites swell up to quarter to half dollar size on me so I try to avoid them. Good thing I don't care what the neighbors think of my attire!! The head net is wonderful as it keeps mosquitoes off my face, ears and neck. The mosquitoes always seem to attack my ears or get in-between my eyes and glasses. Its almost fun listening to them buzz and NOT be able to get at me.

We completed a small project inside this a.m. It has gotten to the point I don't even want to ask dh to do anything. He's in constant pain and so anything he does starts off negative. First he yells at me for helping and then yells at me for not helping. I find it stressful and depressing, but with my weak hands there is so much I cannot accomplish on my own. Getting old and decrepit is not for sissies.

We got the new issue of Countryside this a.m. so I think I will spend a couple hours relaxing and reading it.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I haven't posted on the to do in awhile so here goes....I need to finish up the gardens! DD and I did some potatoes, peas, wax beans, beets, spinach, salad greens for seeds, zucchini and butternut starts today...have 12 more tomatoes(total of 75ish) and 6 pepper plants to go in....picking up a new calf Sat. to use up milk from the 7 nannies that freshened late April-mid May....need to list the kids for sale (goats that is!)
There are 6 cord of wood logs to cut and split, the siding on the house needs washing, and the woodshed needs jacking....and my unemployed husband sits and reads...

Did you catch that hint of resentment? Perhaps finding a better outlook should be on my to do list....and his


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Have you discussed with your dh the fact he is sitting and reading rather than accomplishing anything? Unemployment tends to equal depression for men. 

Once when dh was unemployed (for 3 years!) he got very depressed. He literally could not "see" anything that needed to be done. I made a honey-do list for him and it actually helped with his depression as he was able to check off jobs he'd completed. It also eliminated my nagging him other than to remind him to "check the list" or to request he do a certain item first.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:goodjob: Now, that's better!!

Picked up 4 more 5 gal free pickle buckets.
Took a quick run thru the garden...got a squash, tomato's and peppers.
Off to fix dinner....you all take care!!


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm jealous of you folk who have produce coming out of your gardens already. We are getting peas, and that's about it so far. The new lettuce and old swiss chard bolted, but the beans are growing well.
I have more tomatoes and peppers to plant this weekend, and some squash and melon plants. Oh, and my sweet potatoes! I'm so proud of the starts this year - very nicely grown. My son fixed up a 55-gallon barrel like a strawberry pot for me to plant the sweet potatoes in. It's cold and wet here, and hopefully they'll get more heat and less wet planted like that.
We have 2 dozen 2-month-old chicks and 2 dozen month-old turkeys doing well in the big rabbit cages and 3 dozen guinea eggs in the incubator. We need to build a run for the turkeys but at least we have figured out a plan for it now. 
The neighbors we share pigs with are talking about butchering the first of July, and the young ducks will be ready for the freezer then too. 
Oh, and I need to shear sheep this weekend, if one if the kids is around to help me hold. Good, calm sheep, but a second set of hands is still necessary.
Sigh, that's the problem with writing down a list: it always looks so long and difficult!
Good luck, everyone, with your weekend plans.
Kit


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, I'm back, too! I've been busy working on the house and too tired to post, or even to get out the laptop. Taking a break now, and hoping I can get back up to work again, lol.

I sanded down and painted a bookcase that I've had for years - it was a freebie picked up beside the road, particle board and a bit rough around the edges. I decided to put it in my new pantry, but couldn't stand the thought of using it as "icky" as it was. Had to cut off the bottom edges and add new "feet", otherwise known as 2x4s under each side and one in the middle for extra support. Sanded and primered, sanded again, and then painted with my exterior "custom mix" paint. That's what you get when you mix a bunch of odds and ends of paint together. I had 5 quart cans of assorted paints - they came out to be a decent basic beige brown. I used exterior paint as I felt it would protect the particle board from any moisture better than an interior paint would do. I now have a nice 5 shelf unit with all of the HBA and meds on it, freeing up a little more space on the pantry shelves and in my bedroom/bathroom. Today, I'm using the same paint on the particle board shelves of a cheap-o freestanding set of shelves for the middle of the pantry. I'm trying to make kind of an island storage area with plenty of room to walk around it in the center of the room.

I've also been continuing to clean and mend throughout the house. I've taken a dresser to my dd, and have been trying to sort and store as I go along. It's been rainy outside, so I'm concentrating on the inside for a while. My poor neglected house needs it, badly!

My missing Speckled Sussex hen brought out her new family yesterday! I haven't been able to get an accurate head count, but it looks like about 8 or so of the cutest little fluff balls. I suspected she was on a nest, as I'd had brief glimpses of her and knew she wasn't dead, but I hadn't been able to find her. Now I know why Winnie hadn't grazed down that patch of grass! It's so nice to have a hen that will go broody...she's a keeper.

Well, back to work, I think. 

I also have


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Oh yes my husband is more than depressed. I make lists and leave them on the table and I'm the only one getting stuff scratched off. I do tell him that he MIGHT actually get a job and all those chores will still need to be done with even less time on his hands! He REFUSES to see the dr. for his issues so I'm letting him hit the bottom on his own....this wife has tolerated ENOUGH.... and tried to help in a most delicate fashion.
I made a call to a man that usually buys up my surplus baby billy(s) this morning...that money will get me a calf and 3 round bales of hay (I'm almost out of hay)....the farmer that has calf and hay paid me a visit yesterday so the meat/hay deal has been made! I have a cheese barter order to fill today. Hope to get the planting done today! My corn and bush beans planted last week came up well so I'm grateful for that!


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Here in southren Nova Scotia we have been having rain almost everyday through May and now June. It is haying time but it is too wet to mow the hay. Now it is lodged from the beating it is taking from the wind and rain.

With so much rain and unpredictable weather we once agin are rethinking how we farm here. Previously we went from planting in rows to all raised beds now.They are easy to cover if there is frost and easier to water if dry and compost. Even with the wet and cold Bill planted the garden and most of it is up and growing though slowly. 

The hot house is fine though and we have had beets and mangle greens, radishes, basil and parsley with the rest we planted ready soon. Even the tomatoes are in blossom which is remarkable for this climate this time of year!

Weather is a problem here and completely unpredictable so we have decided to cut our goat population down even more. Two mothers and two kids will be all we keep this coming winter. One grown and three kids are headed for meat. By next year we hope to cut again to just two milking goats and my pet goat. She has gauranteed life-insurance and was 13 yrs this March! How many hay eating animals we winter will depend on how haying goes this summer. We also have grown mangels and some wheat for the animals including the chickens. They are down to a dozen now. 

Our goal has to be to keep animals to the minimum that we can grow food for. Without a vehicle it is difficult to get to the only co-op to buy feed and we don't want to be dependant on them. With the weather being challenging it will be tricky making hay this year. It means cutting in small amounts, stacking it in the barn when it rains and bring it out only on good drying days. We also are growing more mangels which both horses and goats love and turnips and cabbage for the hens.

I feeze milk for the winter and can the extra. Rhubarb and assparagus are the first crops ready in the Spring and I have been freezing some of both and will preserve in jars some for longer storage. Our over all goal is to make the work easier. Freezing is easier than canning but canning means longer preservation of the food as does dehydrating. So I freeze what will be used over the winter and dry or can what would be for longer use if there was an emergency situation. I only freeze what I know we can use up and not so much it would bother me if we lost it if the power was off. 
I am also planning to can chicken and chevon[goat meat] for longer storage this year.
Dried beans and peas store for years as does wheat if we can get it harvested.

For drying wood my husband just built a shed with an open end on the back of the barn in a L shaped corner. It will hold 2 1/2 cords wood put in green. Because it is protected with a roof but open to the wind we get ; the wood will dry in place. Presently wood is stacked outside to dry and then handled again to put it in a wood shed. This way it is stacked only once before being brought into the house to use.

Our goal is to make the work easier so we don't have to work all the time! Last year he reseeded a field we previously planted on. This field will remain pasture and hay never to be plowed up again in our lifetime! 

We sold the manure spreader, raker and big tiller. We kept the horse mower and plow for now and sold the sulky plow. Cuting to only necessary machienery frees up space in the barn shed for feed storge or baled hay. 

Mostly hand tools is all we use with the garden in beds now. Hand toold include a Dutch hoe and walk behind seeder, shovel, five tined fork and rake for the yard, hay forks for the hay field and not much else. Bill has a small hand tiller if he needs it. Mechanized machienery is down to the small tiller and law/garden tractor. We also have a walk behind hay mower to cut small amounts of hay. The less machienery, the less that can break down and the less to maintain! Gas stations are a minimum of 7 miles from us so we don't want many things that require gas. Living without a vehicle takes much planning to get the things you need like gas and things from town.

We are always planning to slow down working as we age so these are just the beginning adjustments being nade.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

lmrose said:


> Here in southren Nova Scotia we have been having rain almost everyday through May and now June. It is haying time but it is too wet to mow the hay. Now it is lodged from the beating it is taking from the wind and rain.
> 
> With so much rain and unpredictable weather we once agin are rethinking how we farm here. Previously we went from planting in rows to all raised beds now.They are easy to cover if there is frost and easier to water if dry and compost. Even with the wet and cold Bill planted the garden and most of it is up and growing though slowly.
> 
> ...


I like your thinking! We have a tractor 36hp john deer with bucket hoe and tiller...I'd love to have a hay field but not in the cards just yet! The tractor is paid for and is actually going to be my son's college graduation present....he promised to have enough land for me to have "free" hay! He is going to be a marine engineer...attending Maine maritime currently.

With your hay and grain production I'm wondering if rabbits would be doable for you? they are easy keepers and efficient meat maker and butcher super easy. Ours do great here in Maine....and my chickens clean up spilled grain from under their cages. Russian comfrey is also super easy to grow and excellent feed for both goats and rabbits.

Got the tomatoes in, sold 3 little bucklings---Sunday delivery...
Got the husband to do 2 job applications today----3 out of 4 this week seem promising. One is at a hardware store that also sells GRAIN! (I smell a discount)
Cheese is done....
Put down some old mulch hay to plant my green peppers in....

Will plant some more red potatoes and green beans on leftover garden space...tomorrow?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:grit: Battleing a baby squirrl that is helping itself to my Peaches! GRRRRRRRR! Rabbits are nibblng back in the garden...GRRRRRRRR. 

Picked Cukes & Peppers. Cutting Herbs tomorrow. Changed water filter in fridge. Painting a couple of ceilings tomorrow, also. The Heat is on here.....high 90's no real chance of rain. Found 2 more 5 gal Pickle Buckets and a sweet wooden crate...MGM....you would be in love with it!! It made me think of you!

Found 20 bags of dog treats for $1.00(REG 12.99) each, at a Pet store that is going out of business. Threw them in the freezer.

Made out Feed order, will place it in the morning. That's about it. DH has been busy in his business( that's a very good thing!)

Think I will go indulge in some :icecream:.......

Happy Weekend All!!!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Went out yard sale-ing today and came back with some more camo for hunting season, some honey, a cot frame that I'll have to pick up a cushion for at the end of season, a cast iron sauce pan (which is pretty rare to come by around here compared to the abundance of skillets), and some enamel plates to add to the camping gear. I did go by a junk shop and fell in love with some hoosier cabinets that I'm hoping to work out a deal on one for. We'll see how that goes as I'm trying my hand at bartering for as much of the price as I can.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We just had a pounding rain storm with lots of wind and hail. I absolutely dread looking at the garden in the morning. Last 2 years we never had rain and this year it just won't stop. Neither extreme is good for growing. We're still under severe thunderstorm watch/warning and flash flood warning. All spring we have had two (2) decent days without some kind of miserable weather and now the mosquitoes are so bad its impossible to go outside without a head net, jeans and long sleeves even when its not raining. Okay, rant over -- and no I don't feel any better.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ann - {{{HUGS}}}}. That's the wway I was last year. Everytime I looked up the garden was totally flattened.....especially the Corn.

We were West Nile centeral last year. Protect yourself!! 11 deaths in our county alone.
Grey out this morning.....slight chance of showers, as the day goes along...96F ugh.

I actually slept in a bit, got up with a headache. Going tot he feed store in a few. Then paining.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Picked 2 nice "slightly larger than my palm" sized broccoli heads yesterday. The plant I cut a head from a few days back was "done" so I pulled it and gave it to the chickens. Needless to say they loved it! 

More green maters coming on, but none are red yet. Patience is key here. I'm so eager to eat my first home grown mater! I'll probably pick the few jalapeno peppers that are getting large either tomorrow or Monday. I'll probably just clean them then put them in the freezer to await fresh maters to make a version of "Rotel" since we love it so much. The dill is starting to go to seed already! I'll let it, then pick the seed heads and dehydrate them.

Made re-fried beans out of the left-over pintos and they're in the dehydrator right now. Made several batches of egg-noodles and dehydrated them too in order to use up part of the glut of eggs we've been getting.

Finally got the cooler-bater operational. There are 18 eggs in there now and they all seem to be developing. Did the day 4 candling today to make sure they were all fertile and I didn't have any egg-splosions to stink things up. 

One of the rabbits had a litter of 9 healthy kits. I think there may be one more pregnant (she was re-bred several days after the first attempt) but the two larger rabbits look to have not taken. So it's possible we'll have more kits. Not keeping my fingers crossed though. And with this hot/humid weather we've suddenly been "blessed" with I don't think I'll try and re-breed them yet.

Still have to butcher the roosters and the bucks. Ugh. DH really does NOT like that part of homesteading. I guess I should just buck up and attempt it myself. It seems like every time I start something he tends to take over lol.

Wild rabbits have been getting into our "ground" garden and have taken a real liking to DH's yard long beans, much to his dismay. I guess we'll go see if we can locate another packet of seeds and plant them in the fenced SFG garden area. I'm going to need to squeeze a couple more beds in there, which shouldn't be too difficult but I think that's the only way to keep the rabbits at bay.

I've been trying to "document" things as I go along by doing video's and putting them up on youtube. Have yet to show my face though, lol! Just mostly animals and the garden. I figure it'll help me keep track of how things are going here.  I need to finish up my video of the kits and get it posted.

Here's the link if anyone is interested. http://www.youtube.com/user/wncsohn

It's supposed to rain for the next 5 days so we've got quite a bit to do outside before then. We've dug a pit for the hog roaster for the 4th of July. DH got the stove hooked up and converted to propane so I can no cook 'OUTSIDE' in the outdoor kitchen! Yay! We've still got to get some shelves up (re-purposed from the master bedroom closet) and countertops put up (re-purposed from the kitchen island). We've also got a small sink to put in there. We'll probably just hook up a hose to it with a spray nozzle for now with a bucket underneath to catch the water. Can't afford to buy a faucet or plumb a drain right now.

DH said we're just going to till up the area he put the purple hull peas in since the chickens got to it shortly after it was "planted". I'll try and get some corn in the ground over there and see how that goes. We've been keeping the hens in their run for the past week while DH painted the porches so they're getting used to being kept penned. I'll take advantage of that and get the corn sewn. 

Anyway, I'm pretty much just rambling now so I'm gonna shush! LOL

Happy Homesteading everyone!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Quiet here at the moment, lets see if I can take advantage of it and let you know what we've been up to, lol.

We are not making much forward progress on laying in supplies, but then that's normal for this time of year for us. We seem to stock up in the fall and winter and "live" in the spring and summer.

DS was camping with the scouts last weekend; my folks came down to their camper (which is near us) and "kidnapped" my daughter...so we had no kids!! We took total advantage of that. We ended up buying a small tool chest and started getting the garage under control!! Also, we scraped and painted one of the old windows in the house. DH made a storm window for it 13 or so years ago. It never got painted....just primed. So the 4'x6' 130 yr old window "got a make over"! Doesn't seem like a lot of work but it took all day. It was nice to be able to work together without interruptions, eat when we were hungry verses when the kids were, etc. One more window to go, it's bigger, but not in as bad a shape since it faces the front porch. Still waiting for the promised storm windows for it...maybe sometime in the next 13 yrs :whistlin: It's single pane with the old wavy glass....so not energy efficient but too pretty to change out. (Especially the lead cut-glass at the top!)

Getting read to go out and do my 4th picking in the strawberry patch. This is a great year for berries for us this year. Our raspberries are going to give up a great crop, too, in a few weeks. Even looks like we are going to get our first blackberries this year. we have one "stick" 2 yrs ago.....it has spread to a 2'x4' area and is loaded. Our Fuji apple tree is going to give us an nice crop as well. Even our cherry tree has a single cherry on it!! I wasn't expecting any cherries for another 2 yrs  May just get some cherries next year.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello all. Well let see, I hit the farmers market today and bought 10 pounds of green beans. They are now blanched and ready to vacume seal for the freezer. And strawberries for jam. Other than that not a lot going on here. about the only things in my garden doing any good are my potatoes. I might have a couple of tomato survivors and some peppers but that is about it.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The hail didn't do any terminal damage, however we had another 1" of rain overnight and then more rain today. The sun came out late so I put on my long sleeved shirt, jeans, hat with head net and went outside for some rhubarb. Got several mosquito bites on my wrists and hands so I guess I need to add gloves to my anti-mosquito outfit. Guess there will be no tan this summer!

I finished an apron that I started quite awhile back. Embarrassing to think how long I procrastinated. I also did my mending so have cleared the decks for a new sewing project. I don't have anything in mind but maybe I'll dig out some ufo's. I do have another jumper to take apart to turn into an apron. Its another directional print so I'll have to carefully lay it out to be sure I can make it work.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Good morning everyone!!

I painted the entry hall ceiling. Eeeeech what a messy job. Then I steam cleaned the marble floors afterward. (had to) Like I said....messy!

Took a run thru the garden this mornin.....just peppers to show for it.
Today is my "legal" day to water, so, the hoses have been running. We did not get a single droplet of rain...nothing!! 

That stinkin' squirrl, has now moved to the purple plum tree......He is about to be toast, if he does not move on.

Ann - I have so many UFO's, I trimble to think. I was just thinking, I hear my sewing room calling me.....but, I am too busy right now, to get in there and feel ashamed of myself!!! I have been good about not buying ANY fabric this year.....so far.

Got the feed and hay order placed, picked up salt licks, flycatchers stips. and some dunks.

Took DH out for a really nice dinner for Father's day. Since we lost our only child (ds), just three years ago.....we really don't celebrate Fathers& Mothers Day, any longer.

Cnichols - I am about to look at your you tube post.
Jen - Glad your writers block is over.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, as animals like to do, I've been proven wrong! LOL!!!!

Our two largest does (who I didn't think were pregnant) have kindled 7 & 11 kits! So far our total is up to 27 and I know that the last doe is going to kindle any day now too. Woohoo! No still births and so far they all look healthy. Keeping my fingers crossed and keeping a close eye on them. May take some of the litter of 11 and put them in with the litter of 7 if I see momma is having problems feeding all of them.

Today is gloomy and muggy. Not sure if we're going to get rain or not. But today would be a good day to get some more outdoor projects done.

My outdoor kitchen has been de-cluttered and the gas stove is now hooked up to the propane tanks. Baked my first batch of bread out there yesterday. Man it was nice not to heat up the house more than it already was! Will be putting up the shelf & building the support for the counters and sink soon too.

Cleared the spot we will be putting the pool up on. Need to level it then we can get busy cleaning the liner (which I'm sure the kids didn't do before they put it up) and get it assembled for the reunion.

Also got some refried beans dehydrated yesterday, as well as making my first ever doughnuts! We've been so busy we both almost forgot it was our anniversary yesterday! LOL The doughnuts were a treat for DH and myself that I made from all food storage ingredients! 

Well time to figure out what to do next! Later Everyone!

And Happy Fathers Day to all you Fathers out there!


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

Got 7 head of our 500lb calves in on Friday finally from the original homestead 90 miles northwest. Built a bunk, but need to add legs from some great salvage lumber out of an old barn that was being tore down. Lots of rain and grass thus far and started feeding stock piled grain to put on weight. Will butcher one and sell the rest.

Still no wood storage shed or chicken coop.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Nothing happening this week, I'm working Girl Scout day camp instead. This past weekend was nice, we actually had nothing planned!! We just bopped around and tinkered here and there. I was finally able to get out my sewing machine out and repair a pair of jeans and to turn a sheet into a night gown for my DD. It's a nice soft material....but once made up it looked more like a hospital gown! We didn't tell DD, we just giggle behind her back.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Clearing out the house.
Listing 650+ things on ebay.
Selling some of it.
Looking for a tire machine.

Organizing garage.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We received some unexpectd rain showers, yesterday. So the garden it too muddy to wade into. Maybe later today. Picked a couple of Peaches the squirrls left me.

I have been cruzin qulting blogs....they give me the "bug", but, I just don't have the x-tra time right now. I would like to find a Singer Featherweight......that is not over priced!!!:shocked:

I am also thinking about getting a 27- 30 inch Monitor for the computer that has my embroidery software and EQ7 on it. I ain't getting any younger...and it will help me see detal more clearly.
All my area rugs are coming home from the cleaners today. They will stay wrapped up, until the new floors go in ....in a couple of weeks. 

We are still in the clean up-fix up mode around here.......at least for a few more weeks!!!

Have a great one!!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD...I'm up as early as you this am. Don't know why. Guess I was thinking on getting in greenhouse and starting all my varieties of squash. If we put them in too early the squash bugs take over. First wave done by end of June. Will pick first zucchinis in next day or two but we generally have to plant every month to keep a supply going. I marvel at how easy it was to grow mammoth Hubbards when we lived in MI. Mo. has too many bugs! And no ticks in Michigan. Waiting on the shadecloth I ordered to get my winter crops started. Once again we got over an inch of rain this weekend and a nice cloudburst yesterday. Wish we could be stuck in this rain/sun pattern so I didn't have to put in the irrigation system but drought is inevitable here in Aug. 

An outdoor kitchen would be grand. I love all those full jars lined up on the table but dread the heat. Have kicked around the idea of a combo kitchen/honey processing house where we could get all that mess out of the house. 

Suppose to be in 90's next three days so gonna get back to my star quilt. Sashings are boring! Would actually rather be sewing a binding on by hand! I have knitted my way thru my sock yarn stash. 8 pr. of socks this winter. Socks can be addictive with all the neat yarns they have; especially the self striping ones. Somehow my lovely orange sherbert colored alpaca socks got in the wash...now they are my petite DIL's favorite slipper sox.

Sun up now. Need to see if bread is really to punch down and then off to the greenhouse before it is brain-cookin' hot in there!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The city sprayed for mosquitoes last night so I got out and weeded this a.m. -- without my long sleeves & head net! Only got a couple of bites. Dh also did some hoeing so we got quite a bit done. He also started hilling the potatoes which we do by mulching with chopped leaves saved from last fall. Since we started doing this the tilth of our soil is much improved.

Asparagus and rhubarb is finished. Radishes and lettuce are about done and I'm not replanting until fall. Will pull some green onions but nothing else is ready and won't be for awhile.

I got dh a "new" shirt at a thrift shop for Father's Day. It is missing a button. Can you believe people give away new clothing just because it needs a button???? Oh well, their loss is dh's gain as I am not button challenged.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

((so I'm sitting at the library http://www.acbrown.lib.me.us/ and I can hear the church bells http://www.chinabaptist.org/ ringing because its 5pm....))

Its a beautiful day in my neighborhood! Sunny 75 and no humidity...
I'll be fitting in odds and ends to the garden tomorrow as the local greenhouse is closing with a big sale!
We had some bunnies born today! The calf is doing really well. I weeded both gardens a couple days ago...time for tomato cages to go on. Put some old hay on taters...need more each week...
More milk now that the 3 little bucklings are gone...the calf is taking up most of it!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Snuck out to the garden this morning before going to day camp. I have squash blossoms!!! I planted 6 zuc hoping for a few to make it.....I get some squash worm every year that kill all my zuc's. So far all look great, I gave them another DE bath. I hope that helps keep that nasty "worm" away. My only surviving melon plant has blossoms, too


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Good for you, OD! I'm envious, my squash are just getting their second leaves! Hope they have enough time to make it before the first frost!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

HOT! HOT! HOT! Brain cookn hot!

Weeds have shot up a foot, with the showers we got. I am going tohave to spend some time with the tiller, as soon as the ground is firm enough.

Still getting a few of this and that from the garden, but enjoying every bite!

Found another one of those cool wooden crates, last night.
Trying to figure out if we can afford another Morton building, we are so out of space.

Have a great day!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, where are you finding the wooden crates? I had to laugh at your pickle buckets as I was rinsing my whites in pickle smelling water! Luckily, after drying them, they no longer smelled like dill pickles.  I hear squirrel is might good eatin'...just sayin'.

Everyone has been busy bees, I see. I decided to spend a night at work tonight. I've been taking nights off for low census - it's been a lovely vacation break, and I'm blessed to be able to afford to do it. I was starting to get a little bit burnt out on the job, which isn't like me. I usually really enjoy my work and my co-workers.

It's been a blessing to my house for me to be home, too. I've been working on every room, cleaning, mending, painting, etc. I've built a couple shelves over the washer and dryer in the utility room and plan to build one more way up high in there as soon as I find enough boards to do it. I've painted a bookcase for my den/library, but decided I needed to do some repairs on the bookcase below it before I marry the 2 tgether into one jumbo bookcase unit. That project is waiting for me in the morning. I need to reinforce the shelves and put a coat of paint on the unit. I've decided I have way too many books, too...time to thin the ranks! I also need to take some of the leftover boards from my other shelf projects and add some extra shelves in some of my other bookcases. I have a ton of paperbacks that would fit much better if the shelves were closer together - too much wasted space. 

Either I can't count straight or my hen lost some chicks. She has 4 cute fuzzy babies. I couldn't really tell when I first tried to count them as they were running in and out of tall grass. I may have counted the same chicks more than once! She's an excellent mother, very protective.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Camp #1 is over, so now it's time to look at making my to do list for what's left of this month....

* Scrape and paint the front window
* Plan out the shelving for the school room
* Raspberries look like they will be coming in soon....so I need to plan to "put them up" - blackberries are likely to fall into this, too.
* Cases of paper put into the attic - got a deal and I think we bought enough to finishing out our homeschooling years 
* Check for weeds in the garden - I mulched heavy with grass clippings, so I hope to find none to very few (I know there are some thistles that need dealt with)
* Make a prairie dress and pinafore for DD - while DS is at sleep away camp #1
* Acquire the paint for the bath room - I'll paint it next month when I have a few days where both kids are at sleep away camps and DH is at work


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM- They are behind an empty store....I think they may be used for flooring tiles, or some such. They are very sturdy!
There were 4 more pickle buckets, too....I just grab them, fill them with water and a bit of bleach and the sunshine does the rest!!

Gathered a couple of Plums, picked peppers..again. Lots of peppers this year. and a cuke! That squirrl is in grave danger.......sorry little sucker!!

Busy weekend ahead. Hope to get carpet pulled out of the LR. I sent my area rugs out to be cleaned and they are back home....to the tune of $309. (OUCH). 
DH says he can replace the balasters in the stairway......he ordered parts....but, I have reservations.....:catfight: That will probably cost me big, too!:hair

***************************************************
*HONEYVILLE SALE - 15% off "CRISP"*


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Not too much happening here. I did finally buy the Dr. Bones/Nurse Amy book. I bought the first edition so I may be kicking myself as they just released the second edition with more info. Where's the kick in the pants emoticon?

We'll be eating squash by the end of the week so that's exciting. We had two hens hatch out babies. One has 4 and the other has two. We have a brown chicken that is usually our mother hen and she's going to pieces not being mama. I noticed her yesterday trying to get the other hen's babies to eat with her. The hen in the coop with her two babies refuses to come outside. That's very aggravating but I guess she's just a nervous first timer. I figure those babies are coming out of that door soon and she'll have to follow.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Had to straighten things out with unemployment office for DH AGAIN.....that office is so darn incompetent it drives me batty! so our check was short 156$....for this week and they will make it up next week...their mistake again.

We had 6 bunnies born the other day and 8 more this morning. The loose momma lost all but one of her buns to the fox/cats...she looks ready to kindle again soon as does another caged mother. Eating rabbit is not my favorite but it sure beats nothing and since the unemployment office is screwing with us and we do not qualify for anything else (EBT or free ins. or heating asst.) we are truly surviving on our own efforts. We did get a moose tag but not likely to be able to hunt because DH will at the very least be back to work for my brother fixing furnaces and we don't have $500 to pay for gas/food. 

Today is round 2 of goat worming so I need to get into TSC for horse paste and grain and hay from a farmer along the way. Once the worming is done I'm listing surplus for sale and if I don't get a good price ----they too will be dinner.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Put the trellis up for the maters. Other than daily chores, not much was done today. DH had is cardiology appointment today so I took advantage of being home alone and relaxed in the air conditioned bedroom and watched movies! He goes in Monday for a stress test and then we'll know for sure if they will let him go back to driving a truck or not.

Tomorrow it's back to work getting things ready for the 4th of July. We purchased a little bit of board stock today for making some sturdy chairs for folks to sit on. DH will replace the pull rope on the auger and we can get back to working on the picnic pavilion too. Plenty of things to do, not enough time or energy to do them! LOL


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Spent last couple of days messing with opening pool. Had decided not to this year d/t cost....until it started being +90 every day! From sludge to clear--it's truely amazing what chlorine and a filter can do. For once we didn't even have to buy any parts; just hook it up. Son was here to help. Pa wasn't really on board as he rarely goes in the water. In fact, we used to write the date of his annual dunking on the calendar!! Clear enough to get the Creepy Crawly going. One thing about doing it at the end of June is the water is not freezing cold....but the kids would always hop in to scrub out anyhow. Kinda like my sis and I going in Lake Huron in May and claiming it wasn't cold as we turned blue....

Garden is doing amazing with these frequent rains but know they can't last. Picking beans, onions, carrots, beets, zucchini and every tomato plant has, at least 4-5 tomatoes. Planted an heirloom field corn and a patch of Indian corn plus Fortex pole beans and more cukes. First planting of Quickie corn is tasseling. This is a Pinetree seed that is some of the best sweet corn I've ever tasted. So sucession planting it this year...well,trying as crows took the 2nd planting but straw over the newly planted rows foiled them until the corn was way up. So they took to pulling new green bean sprouts! So more straw on that. Always something.

Caught the two sneaky roosters that were part of my 7 hatchlings. On death row. The little hens are so much calmer without their presence. Those girls sure go crazy for watermelon rinds. 

Red raspberries starting to produce--first one in the garden gets the berry. We did share the 11 blueberries on our young plant though. So enjoyable to stroll out with a cup of coffee and see how things are doing...then put down cup and murder stink bugs!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Counting down the days to December...getting too hot for me, now. How those of you south of me do it I'll never know. It's only mid 80's and I'm sick from the heat and humidity. I'm sipping cold ginger water trying to settle my belly.

Got the window washed, stripped, primed and repainted. I saw the heat coming and had to get it done fast, lol. It looks so nice I can now see how dingy the paint around the front door is. I've never painted that.....owned the house 16 yrs now guess what's on July's list, 

Measured and discussed the bookshelves for the homeschool room with DH. We are going to make up some rustic ones like he make in the re-loading room. Some 2x6's, 2x4 and 1x something will work.

Ran out to the range and shot some reloads. Now that we are recovering lead, reloaded 45 ACP and 9mm costs us about $0.10 each. Hubby is still tweaking the 45 re-loads, so he's making up 20 at a time and shooting them. I put about 50 rounds through my 9mm.....I'm surprised how fast 50 rounds go.

DH found a cherry tree at the range. DD and I will go out one day this week and check it out. May be ready to "raid" by mid to late week!! Free cherries!! It's back int he woods, no one else will bother with it. I think I've noticed wild raspberries, too. Will have to look into that, too.

DS heads out for CYF (church youth camp) tomorrow. I hope to get to working on DD's dress while he's gone. Nothing will need canned, kids won't need to be run places, etc....need to strike while the iron is hot. I also need to figure out a way to have DD help, she's 10 and game to help, I just have to figure out what to have her do. She wants to learn to sew.....so since she will be able to have all my attention I have to work it out.

Hey, that flowed!! My writers block is cured....my "diarrhea of the fingers" is back :icecream:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My kids like to play with re-loads too. They were taught very young "how to" reload with the supervision of uncle or dad.

Well Saturday is food pantry day for us...we gather up a bunch of "pig" food and the woman (retired school teacher) is kind enough to set aside whatever I may salvage from. I make sure to have the kitchen all cleaned up and ready to "go" before we go down to pickup buckets...this week I ended up with a quart of tomato puree from split and going bad tomatoes. A dill plant and a cilantro plant that hopefully will come back to life in DD herb garden. And, also some bits and pieces of fruit that made a quart of fruit sauce ( for ice cream, toast, oatmeal).
I bring the couple that run the place a dzn eggs each week and help pack up what's left for the next town to take...DD and I did some raking for them in the spring and DH took them a load of compost for their garden awhile back. 
We get a lot of free bread and bagels too that are still useable. (bread pudding) Once a month we can go thru the kitchen for canned goods type stuff and a grocery bag of meat because our income is so low. It certainly helps a lot! (And DD and I rather enjoy helping out!) 
One day I hope "pay back the pantry" is a do-able item on my list!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Last of June and I've been incredibly derelict in my duties of holding myself accountable! BUT there is a reason....we're moving...AGAIN.

We've discovered over the past few months that the landlady was not at all open about things that had been done or needed to be done to the property. (Surprise, surprise) Thankfully, our lease gives us an out, which we are taking. We've made several improvements which will raise the value of the property for her, but are not enough for the VA...to achieve what the VA wants, another $12k at least would have to be thrown at the place. That combined the DH's ever unpredictable depression (he still doesn't want to call it PTSD) have given over to the decision that closer to family in KY is where we need to be.

So this month has been all about selling out the flock (from 65 down to 10), trying to sell the rabbits off (except one and her SURPRISE litter of kits) and packing. DH is so excited and happy to be heading 'home' that nearly the entire house is packed already and we aren't set to leave until the end of July!

Sadly, the orchard and garden are to be left behind...but starting over is not new to us. It does put a bit of a cramp in the plan to become as self-reliant as possible, but only one season and hopefully we'll recover that lost time quickly.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

jessimeredith said:


> Last of June and I've been incredibly derelict in my duties of holding myself accountable! BUT there is a reason....we're moving...AGAIN.
> 
> We've discovered over the past few months that the landlady was not at all open about things that had been done or needed to be done to the property. (Surprise, surprise) Thankfully, our lease gives us an out, which we are taking. We've made several improvements which will raise the value of the property for her, but are not enough for the VA...to achieve what the VA wants, another $12k at least would have to be thrown at the place. That combined the DH's ever unpredictable depression (he still doesn't want to call it PTSD) have given over to the decision that closer to family in KY is where we need to be.
> 
> ...


I bet the move will renew both of your energy levels! Good luck!

My husband is not a vet but he is battling depression and refuses to see a doc...I feel like I'm dancing all the time (with his mental health)...it sucks the energy right out of me some days!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

mpillow said:


> I bet the move will renew both of your energy levels! Good luck!
> 
> My husband is not a vet but he is battling depression and refuses to see a doc...I feel like I'm dancing all the time (with his mental health)...it sucks the energy right out of me some days!


I'm sure hoping so mpillow...he's already doing better with just knowing we're going to be somewhere familiar and closer to family. And I know about that dance. Good days are great....bad days are a whole different ball of wax each time.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi - All......Found myself with some tummy upset, after eating catfish, Friday, & I have laid in the bed all weekend. UGGGGGGGGGGGGH,

I got the dogs bathed, the parrtot cages changd, and the garden watered...........and some jeans washed............does any on that count?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

It all counts, TDD!

Neighbor came over yesterday saying she was trimming her oregano, as she didn't want it to bloom yet, did I want the "trimmings" to dry!? Of course I said yes...ended up will my 9 tray Excalibur FULL! I told her I'd give her some back to try. Then talked a few minutes on what else I dry and that I had an extra dryer (small round one) if she wanted to try it. 

Picked up 6 free icing buckets from the store bakery. I don't need them at the moment, but they are worth storing till I do.

DH emptied our stored gas into our cars last night. Filled them both up to the brim, lol. Gas is down to $3.29 in town, and we had some $ off discounts to add to that from the grocery store ($0.60 per gallon or so). So we have 25 fresh gallons of gas now. Had to run out and get some more stabil....guess we were out. We noticed on of the cans is separating at the seam. With these new blankity-blank gas cans there is no vent...so the over pressurize!! So I picked up a new one while I was out. So far this one that is stretched-seperating is holding tight, but we will use it first. It only took me about 10 yrs to convince DH we needed to keep gas on hand. He's funny about storing chemical things. I know many of you think 25 gallons is way under reasonable (I agree) but it's a huge step forward! DH really wants to get a small generator, I told him it was a total waste as he won't store gas. That's when he finally came up with the idea that maybe we should start storing some gas :hysterical: Just to keep the peace, I let him think it was his ideas.

Starting drinking water with ACV and ginger in it for my upset belly. The older I get the less heat and humidity I can take. Seems to be helping.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Pouring rain here since off and on since early a.m. and very windy. Rained yesterday and Saturday. Garden is soggy so I'm staying out of it. The weeds are growing like well, like weeds. I'm hoping I can do some weeding by the end of the week. Mosquitoes will increase equal to the rain so gardening is not going to be fun this year. The green beans and potatoes are blooming and the pinto beans are starting to vine. The wind/rain knocked some beans and potatoes over but they should still produce. Humidity is 85% today but temps have stayed in mid-70Âº's so its not too uncomfortable.

We again have a lot of small limbs down in the yard so I will have to do a major pick up before we can mow. We need to mow today. Of course, its too wet. Son called wanting to know if dad wanted him to mow today -- ha ha.

I did my mending and should start cutting a quilt but the gloomy day has me wanting to curl up and take a nap or read a book or play on the Internet so that's what I'm doing.

I finally gave up and did our laundry and used the dryer. I kept waiting for a sunny day so I could hang out but we were running out of undies so used the dryer. I have a natural gas dryer so it doesn't cost a lot to run. Its just the idea of having to use it when I prefer the clothes line. I did dry a load of towels Sat. afternoon after it quit raining. Mosquitoes enjoyed my doing that more than I did.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

HHH hazy hot humid....
planted a row of green beans for my neighbor today...

got after my husband today..."_*so this is going to make me sound like a nag but you really must find a way to do 1 hr of inside work (uc paperwork, look for job postings) a day and 1hr of outside work. Its just 1pm and DD and I have taken care of milk goats, chickens, rabbits, dog, cats and calf. Made breakfast, had showers, washed 2 loads of clothes, made lunch, made swagbucks goal, swept, paid bills.....and I had to ask you to shower at noon? Please, get your nose out of the book and your butt out of the chair!"*_

He did 15min of paperwork. :hair
Maybe he will put in the window AC.....(or not)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

mpillow.....cattle prod:stars:. :frypan: {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}

Fighting the heat and humidity here, too.
Cleaned out the fridge.

I so want to get back into quilting, but I just can't just now.....too much going on. But I keep crusin the blogs in my down time.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Raining again with more forecast today. Glad I'm going into the office so I don't have to look at the weeds. Streets flood bad so I don't want to be driving around if its raining too much, but if its not I think I'll hit a couple thrift shops after work. I haven't been to Goodwill for several months. Then Aldis for groceries and stock up items.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Stopped at the range on the way home from town to "forage". Well, what we thought we red raspberries last week appear to be blackberries. They were a nice red....but not done. Found one black one that felt "done". Tasted it....yep blackberries. So we will have to check back at the end of the week or next week. Checked out DH's "Cherry" tree a bit harder. It's not a cherry tree....maybe chokecherry?? If anyone knows much about chokecherry please look at my thread in the plant ID forum. I posted pictures there. I want to verify what they are before I "mess" with them. They are currently red......so there is lots of time, if they are chokecherries, to get them verified.

Have DD's pinafore cut out. We'll start sewing it in a bit. Then we'll start her dress. The pinafore is easier and fast to make. I'm betting she will lose interest by the time I get to the dress and want me to just do it. That's fine with me.....she's only 10. Lots of time to learn sewing yet. Small bites always work best with her (verses DS who jumps into things whole hog, lol)

EE order came. Need to open the boxes and sort that out. Then send e-mails so people pick up their stuff (and pay me for it). Was an expensive order for our group this time around....


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I always read what everyone is up to here, but rarely post. Guess I feel my little bit doesn't measure up!!

Not much prepping here as there has been too many unexpected expenses. The hits just keep coming so we are eating out of the pantry. Something is getting into the garden, even tho it is fenced in. Some plants totally gone, others have the tops gone. Doubt we will get much from it this year.

I have wanted raised beds for so long and last year, Bill (my hubby), bless his heart, tried to do that. But he doesn't get it. Even showed him pictures. I got the materials and we started and it ended in a fight. I got buried beds instead. Don't ask!! Decided then I would have to figure out on my own what to do.

So I have been looking on pinterest for ideas and kept seeing old filing cabinets being used as planters. One of the thrift stores I go to always has them for cheap. Today I had to go out for other reasons, which turned into a fiasco, so I decided to head to the thrift stores. Came home with 5 filing cabinets, 2 were 2 drawers, 1 was a 3 drawer, and 2 were 4 drawers. Total cost after my senior discount was $21.97 for all of them. Most of the drawers will be usable to, as they have sides. So this is how I plan to have raised beds. He may not like it but getting up/down from the ground is just getting too hard for me. His city ways and my country ways clash quite a bit. How we have lasted almost 33 years together, who knows!!

Not sure if I will set them up this year or wait until next year. We are planning a new area for the garden anyway and have been getting manure from the neighbor to help amend our clay soil. Will keep checking the thrift stores for more cheap filing cabinets!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Painters coming Monday......we have a 28ft vault.....neither of us would dare take the challange of painting it!! New floors next, Stairrails and then.....new furniture! YAAAAAY! We just gritted out teeth and jumped in.........We have been improving the outside diligently....but the inside.....is starting to look like I am a Horder! LOL!! I am going thru, giving away, reusing, etc.

I have not found any bargains to speak of.....so, I have backed off my usual non stop hunt. Makes me feel like a slacker.....

Jen - We reached 100F, here at the Farm, yesterday. Next three days to climb to 103F. ( Have you wilted, yet?)

I will start floating my used canning water, that I froze in gallon jugs, in the cattle troughs.... to give them a bit of relief.

The Grasshoppers are already thick here! AAACCCCKKKK!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

103F!!?? Oh man, just thinking of that makes my knees buckle and want to run further North! Stay safe in that heat!

Best prep ever last night....and I didn't do a thing or pay one cent. It stormed all night!! Rain, thunder, lightning (nothing scarey) all night long. My garden is SO happy. 3 of my 4 rain barrels are full. That other one, again, has a packed down spout  Will have to get out there later and see if I can fix that for tonight's storms. Air is cool this morning.....but crazy humid. Will be HOT and humid again, so more night storms are expected.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

TDD,

We had grasshoppers very early this year and applied Nolo Bait. We have hardly seen any for the past 3 weeks.

Here is a link with more information:

http://www.goodbug.com/nolobait.html


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Didn't find time to thrift shop yesterday so saved $'s! I did an Aldis run but only bought fresh foods nothing for prepping so I came home and sent off an order for 50# of wheat. 

Today I took my canner lids to the Extension Service for testing. Cost $6. She only had 4 lids to test counting my 2. Most years there are tables full of lids waiting to be tested. It was good that we didn't have to wait or go back later to pick them up. Its 16 miles one way. So we had time to go to the thrift shop at the county seat and I found a large popcorn tin that I use for food storage. Totally mouse proof. I also got another smaller tin, 9 paperback books, an older Fannie Farmer cookbook and a Farm Journal Pie cookbook. I spent $2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We had packed a lunch and stopped at the state park at the lake on the way home to eat. It was lovely and fun watching the kids from camp being towed around the lake on a multi-person tube. Also a sail boat was slowly moving around the lake. On weekends and holidays the lake is full of boats roaring up and down the lake, but today it was peaceful. In fact, we were the only people in the park except those going thru on the bike path.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well the downspout is cleared, lol. Apparently the second rain storm last night was heavy enough to clear it. Didn't have to do a thing and the barrel is full.

Our Aldi's had pints of blueberries for $0.99 starting today. I picked up 15 pts to freeze. Will try to get more before the sale is over next Tuesday. I'll freez them till fall when the apples come in. Then I make apple-blueberry sauce and apple-blueberry pie filling. The blueberries are so strong flavored it doesn't take much to totally over whelm the apple flavor...so it taste like "pure" blueberry pie. A great way to stretch the $.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Tirzah - Thanks for the tip! We are lousey with 'em!

Jen - I was wrong......it's going to be 104F. (Aye!!!!)

It's already to the point, that I can't keep enough water on the gardens........sigh.

I've already been out to feed this a.m, and took a wagon load of frozen water jugs for the troughs. Even the Border Collies are expecting iced water :\.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

It has cooled considerably....only about 70 here so I'm doing some canning today...hopefully 7q of kidney beans and I'm going to break down a #10 can of boston baked beans into pints. And I need to do some cheese as the fridge is overflowing!
Got a bunch of housekeeping done yesterday...washed floors, bathroom and the dogs beds are cleaned.
Too wet to weed gardens but it surely needs it!
My son will be home from his 60 day cruise with Maine Maritime Academy--Tampa, San Juan, Baltimore, Quebec and on his way home now.....I have missed the little monster!
Hopefully when he gets home it'll light a fire under DH butt....the woodshed needs jacking, the barn needs jacking, the wood needs to be cut and split and winter hay needs to be half filled. He is home for 45 days before he starts 2nd year.
Our little calf is doing great and at the moment we have 18 bunny babies that we know about and 2 on the loose plus a buck.
Financial Aid package for boy came 2 days ago so I MUST deal with that soon.
Time to get back to work!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, my, that heat wave down South is moving my way in the next few days - I'm not ready for 90's! I'd like a little time to work up to it, not go from 60's to 90's in a matter of days. Yeah, I know, I'm whining...and all y'all in the 100's are laughing at me, aren'tcha?! 

I've been focusing on my house all week. My den/library/sewing room is looking GOOOD! I can actually get to all the books, for starters, lol. I painted bookcases, stacked bookcases on top of each other, sorted books by author so I can figure out which books I have and which I still want to add to my collection, and put all the grands books in one area, along with the pens, pencils, paper and art supplies. I cut boards and added extra shelves to existing bookcases to add more book storage. I dusted, swept cobwebs, sneezed a great deal, and swept cobwebs again. I moved the TV and VCR/DVD unit from the living room to the desk in the den, put the VHS tapes that I'm keeping (a fraction of what I have) on the shelves above, arranged the sewing tables so they face each other with one end at the window and the other end in the middle of the room, put my 2 drawer file cabinet of medical and first aid supplies at the end of the shorter sewing table and the grand kids toy totes at the end of both of them. I can walk around the whole room, reach all the books (with a step stool for the upper shelves, lol), use the sewing machines, and the grands can use the room to read, play or watch movies. It's feeling good to be organized. 

I have a load of stuff in the back of the truck to go to the transfer station for recycling, another load in the truck and car each of Goodwill donations, and I have several pieces of furniture that are ready to take to my dd's. That still leaves some nuts, bolts and screws to sort, a box of hand tools I found that still need oiled and sanded, a few more spots in the living room to clean and arrange, and a back room that is still full of a lot of stuff I probably don't need. I also have a list of needed repairs that I will try to whittle away at as I learn how to do some of this stuff, like wiring light fixtures and replacing plumbing fixtures. And, like TDD, I have ceilings that need paint. Blech - I hate that drippy job!

With all the rain we've been getting, and concentrating on the house, I haven't been in my garden for more than a few minutes - it's totally overgrown! About the only places that aren't covered with weeds are the few beds I weeded out and replanted early this Spring. Thank goodness for perennial potatoes, strawberries, raspberries, asparagus, rhubarb, herbs, garlic and onions, or I'd have next to nothing growing out there (other than those weeds, of course). It's not too late to get the beans, peas, and carrots, etc planted, but I really need to get busy on it all. I have all these bulbs that HAVE to get in the ground before they die and I waste the money I spent on them, too. So many jobs, so little time!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Jen - I was wrong......it's going to be 104F. (Aye!!!!)


I had to have some ginger and apple cider vinegar in water today after reading that!!! How you can deal with that heat amazes me!

Blueberries are frozen! I'm ready to go get more, now. 

DD's pinafore is done and her dress is half way done. Mom came for a nice visit today and helped me with the dress. The pattern is horribly written...I made a few mistake, but we found a solution. Her "years of experience" have been helpful! It's a McCall's pattern.....she said she always hated theirs as they were not written clearly. Unfortunately, they are the only ones with this type of dress pattern these days.....Little House on the Prairie style. So I'm making notes on the directions as I go....never know when we may need this pattern again.

Going to the flea market tomorrow. I have a $25 gift card I can use - going to the grass feed beef butcher! Also have a $10 gift card for the chocolate factory. Mom stopped in and they have lots of things that aren't candy.....should let me get a jump start on some Christmas Baskets for this year. Cookie cutters and such may be the "theme" of the year. While there I'll check with the huge "Mennonite" hardware store and see if they have any belts for a treadle machine. They have 10 ac under roof!!! Love that place.....we can find things there no other local place has. Maybe I should plan to check for produce while we are at the Market, they always have good "in season" deals ....OH and the discount grocery.... LOL, guess I better plan on leaving earlier then I was originally planning to...


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Had a great shopping trip. Mom, my DD (10) and I had fun! Best deal was 5# of sausage and 5# of ground beef for $28 - $25 coupon = $3!!! 

Had a $10 coupon for the chocolate factory, found a few candy bits on the clearance rack to go with the rod iron (more like heavy gauge wire) holder for boxes of mathces. I wanted one to hang next to the wood stove. Now we won't have to play 500 match pick up 5-10 times a winter!! Ended up spending $2.50 there. Mom couldn't find anything for her $10 coupon, so she gave it to me. I have till Mid-Sept to use it. Not sure what I'll get.....have to check out the rod iron corner again. I sure don't want candy!

Found a neat "dollar store" in the flea market. They had a large package of off brand Sharpie markers. I wanted to get some color ones for DD to make another t-shirt (draw with marker, squirt with alcohol - which makes the ink bleed, giving a tie dye look, iron then launder) The off brand marker bleed SO MUCH BETTER and gave an even better effect!! I ended up with 9 color markers and 12 blacks for my $3, well worth it.

5# tub of cottage cheese was on clearance, came to $3.70. Mom took some for my dad, I made up 4 packages I put in the freezer for later and that left me enough to make mock lasagna for supper tonight. SO for $3.70 that will be 5 meals for us, and 3 or 4 for my dad. Good deal.

Came home and worked on DD's dress. Just need to hem the bottom and sleeves and put in the elastic (sleeves) and it will be done. Came out cute - big, but cute. But I think that is the style....lots of fabric so kids have freedom of movement (and growth space). Adult dress of that era where more fit.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Mulberries! Went to the range today to check on the blackberries. Found a few.....looks like later in the week to next weekend could be prime. Also spied out a few spots that get more sun that we could transplant some to hoping for a better yield (or at least bigger berries). Can't imagine any of the "old codgers" at the range would care, lol. While there DH spied a Mulberry Tree! I've never seen one before, just starting to get ripe. Stuck a tarp under it and banged a few branches. Plan to go back ever 2 days and do it again. We also notice some sort of apple tree....may be crab apple. Will keep an eye on it, too. Could be a source of pectin down the line. May make up a few jars of "Range Berry Jam" and take it to our wild game dinner (huge fund raiser) this winter to put on the bread and butter table.


OK...where is everyone!!?? Hope none of you are bailing or treading water....


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Had a wicked storm thru here which laid a good share of my garden flat. Went thru and propped up beans and peppers with straw. The corn seems to be slowly standing itself up. It was tasseling and I sure will be unhappy if it doesn't make it. Have sucession plantings but hate to loose anything this far along. We've been having to hand pollinate our zucchini...apparently our bees aren't interested and bumble bees seem scarce this year. Usually all over the garden. Picked our first green beans and tomatoes this week. 

Got the shadecloth on the greenhouse and will get to starting fall plants this week. Next few days supposed to be in the lovely 70's. Amazing for summer in MO. 

Enjoying raspberries now. All the fruit trees loaded this year. We even got plums for the first time ever and they were soooo sweet. Lodi apples almost ready to pick and then peaches. Wish I knew how to get good production every year but always something. Late frost or cold. Things not pollinated. Bees don't always work on what you want!! Two supers of honey off last week and star thistle in bloom which is a major honey flow around here.

Finally got the sludge pond we call a pool clean. My method for getting a lot done in the heat is don a tank top/shorts and when I get too melted jump in pool...then back to work!! 12,000 gals clean water is a good resource....or so I tell myself when I'm vacumning.

Stopped by to see DIL's little garden. Her first. She is so proud. I was glad to provide her with plants and she has planted a lot of flowers,too. All our rows have flowers. I've been trying to get caught up in the herb garden now that the rest of the garden is in. Dehydrated thyme,oregano,basil, and mint this past week. Been diligently picking all my rose petals for sachets and hoping for a long enough season to get rose hips ripe this year.

Everyone is so busy and soon canning season will be in full swing. Only thing I've done so far is pickled beets. Have lots of beets and most people just aren't interested in them. Guess I'm lucky my mom fed us all sorts of vegetables and I love any kind of veggie.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Picked up my pork from the farm butcher yesterday - first time my work has coincided with the shop being open. He was a big boy, and lean, not a lot of fat in the ground pork or on the chops. Planning to fry up some of it today to make sure I don't have any "boar" taint to the meat. Fingers crossed. ETA: Cooked up a pound of ground pork and it tasted WONDERFUL!!! 

While I was there, I asked about the bones and fat I'd asked to be saved for me - they said he didn't have fat to save (I guess not uncommon with boars that aren't allowed to free feed- I kept him on a specific diet to keep him growing, but not fattening). However, Matt asked me if I wanted "dog bones", and what I used the fat for. When I told him I wanted to make soap, he offered me pork fat he had on hand from just cutting up a hog. It would have gone in the waste barrels otherwise. I ended up with a big bag of pork fat to render, probably 20-30#, plus a big bag of beef bones for Russell, The Muttley Wonder. I gave him one yesterday, but there is a lot of meat on them, so I think I'm going to pressure cook them today. My mom used to pressure cook all the bones when my dad butchered, then canned up all that meat to serve later over noodles. Mmm, that was good food! It was one of my favorite meals as a kid. Now, looking back with wiser eyes, I know that it was hard to stretch the grocery budget to feed 5 kids, and that was one way to do it. Plus, it must have been a nice break for her to be able to just cook up some egg noodles and open a jar of meat to boil up for a quick, easy main dish. I'm going to try out my 2 burner camp stove and can the meat outside - it's gonna be 90* today and I don't want to heat up my house.

Best part of talking to the butcher is that I told him I'd be happy to take beef or pork fat and bones any time he had them available. He told me he's cutting a beef on Monday and he'll save the bones and fat for me. Took my number and posted it on the board to call me anytime he's cutting. This is the slow season for them, so I don't expect much until market sale at county fair in August, and then fall and winter. This could be a great source of free food, lard, tallow, and dog bones, even bone meal for the garden if I rig up a grinder for the bones. I'm tickled pick!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Here I am....Not much new 106F last Thursday.

I do have a new treasure, A 1941 Singer Featherweight!! WOOOOT! I paid a bit more than I had hoped......But, she is NICE!! I have not named her yet......But, it will have to be worthy!!

MGM - AWSOME -I seem to remember, another HT member, finding a good bit of canning meat, in his butcher runs!!!! BTW - I have pressured cooked bones until they are completely soft. Mixed them into my homemade dog food......after I oicked them clean for my own use.!!
Everyone take care!!


----------

